# The Last Dragon



## PhotonGuy (Oct 22, 2017)

The movie The Last Dragon that came out in 1995 and that stars Taimak I thought was a good movie. Although its a pretend movie it does make some real points. Obviously the part where the protagonist starts glowing and sends off sparks with his strikes and catches a bullet in his teeth is pretend but the concept that you eventually become your own master in your journey in the martial arts is a real concept.


----------



## DaveB (Oct 22, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> The movie The Last Dragon that came out in 1995 and that stars Taimak I thought was a good movie. Although its a pretend movie it does make some real points. Obviously the part where the protagonist starts glowing and sends off sparks with his strikes and catches a bullet in his teeth is pretend but the concept that you eventually become your own master in your journey in the martial arts is a real concept.



You should see the real movie version from the 1980's! It's way better than the pretend one


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 22, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> Although its a pretend movie



It's not a real film?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 22, 2017)

DaveB said:


> You should see the real movie version from the 1980's! It's way better than the pretend one


That's what I meant. I meant to say 1985 instead of 1995 as to when the movie came out.


----------



## JP3 (Oct 22, 2017)

Berry Gordy's The Last Dragon..... 

.... Vanity! Smoking hot back then.

Sho-Nuff!  Sho-Gun of Harlem!

Quote"   "I've mastered the art of fighting, without knowing how to fight!"


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 22, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> It's not a real film?


Its a real film and if you haven't seen it you're missing out.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 22, 2017)

Am I the meanest?
Sho'nuff! 
Am I the prettiest? 
Sho'nuff! 
Am I the baddest mofo low down around this town? 
Sho'nuff! 
Well who am I? 
Sho'nuff! 
Who am I? 
Sho'nuff! 
I can't hear you...


----------



## Steve (Oct 22, 2017)

It’s a fun movie, and only a little racist.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 23, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> Its a real film and if you haven't seen it you're missing out.



You said it was a pretend film, so disappointed now.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 23, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> You said it was a pretend film, so disappointed now.


The story in the film is pretend although it does have some real concepts and principles.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 24, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> The story in the film is pretend although it does have some real concepts and principles.


Please pick a word to use other than Pretend.  The movie is REAL.  The acting is PRETEND.  Actors pretend to be someone they aren't in real life.  They pretend to be in a situation that they aren't in.  So the actor is pretending to be a character who is name Bruce Leroy.  The use of the word pretend is not the word that you want to use. The word that you want to use is probably FICTION.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 24, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> Please pick a word to use other than Pretend.  The movie is REAL.  The acting is PRETEND.  Actors pretend to be someone they aren't in real life.  They pretend to be in a situation that they aren't in.  So the actor is pretending to be a character who is name Bruce Leroy.  The use of the word pretend is not the word that you want to use. The word that you want to use is probably FICTION.


Alright, its a real movie but the characters aren't real. The actors are real but the characters that they play aren't. And the main character's name is Leroy Green Jr not Bruce Leroy. Bruce Leroy is just a moniker that his little brother used for him. And I wouldn't call the movie fiction I would say its more around the realm of fantasy since the main character becomes a superhero at the end.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 24, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> Alright, its a real movie but the characters aren't real. The actors are real but the characters that they play aren't. And the main character's name is Leroy Green Jr not Bruce Leroy. Bruce Leroy is just a moniker that his little brother used for him. And I wouldn't call the movie fiction I would say its more around the realm of fantasy since the main character becomes a superhero at the end.


That's better.  Just trying to help you out with how people are responding.  By the way, you are correct about the movie being something worth seeing.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 26, 2018)

So to all Last Dragon fans, did you know they were working on a sequel that would've been released in 1986? The sequel never happened and to me it doesn't look like the kind of movie that would use a sequel. A sequel would've been fun but perhaps its better to just have the one movie.


----------



## pdg (Sep 27, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> And I wouldn't call the movie fiction I would say its more around the realm of fantasy since the main character becomes a superhero at the end.



Fantasy is fiction.

Fiction doesn't have to be fantasy.

A fantasy film is by definition fiction because it's not factual.


----------



## JR 137 (Sep 27, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> So to all Last Dragon fans, did you know they were working on a sequel that would've been released in 1986? The sequel never happened and to me it doesn't look like the kind of movie that would use a sequel. A sequel would've been fun but perhaps its better to just have the one movie.


I’m a big fan of the movie. I’ve read about what the sequel would’ve been, and it seemed very, very stupid. From what I read, I’m glad no one ever gave it the approval. 

If my memory serves me right, it was actually a prequel. Something about how Sho ‘Nuff got the glow and where the glow came from. Or was it about him training to get it back? I’m not 100% certain, but the way it was described sounded like absolute crap. There could’ve been more ideas, but that’s what I read.

Just because a writer comes up with a great story line doesn’t mean they’ve got more. Case in point: Charle and the Chocolate Factory. The author was upset they didn’t make the sequel - the sequel was allegedly set it outer space.


----------



## Kababayan (Sep 27, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> Alright, its a real movie but the characters aren't real. The actors are real but the characters that they play aren't. And the main character's name is Leroy Green Jr not Bruce Leroy. Bruce Leroy is just a moniker that his little brother used for him. And I wouldn't call the movie fiction I would say its more around the realm of fantasy since the main character becomes a superhero at the end.



I am laughing historically at how this thread has turned into analysis of the movie and characters being real vs. pretend.  Thank you for a great start to my day.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 27, 2018)

Kababayan said:


> I am laughing historically at how this thread has turned into analysis of the movie and characters being real vs. pretend.  Thank you for a great start to my day.


Well I am done talking about the characters being real vs pretend. We can move on.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 27, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> I’m a big fan of the movie. I’ve read about what the sequel would’ve been, and it seemed very, very stupid. From what I read, I’m glad no one ever gave it the approval.
> 
> If my memory serves me right, it was actually a prequel. Something about how Sho ‘Nuff got the glow and where the glow came from. Or was it about him training to get it back? I’m not 100% certain, but the way it was described sounded like absolute crap. There could’ve been more ideas, but that’s what I read.


This was what was apparently planned for a sequel.
The Last Dragon 2: The Glow – The Sequel that never happened


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 27, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Just because a writer comes up with a great story line doesn’t mean they’ve got more. Case in point: Charle and the Chocolate Factory. The author was upset they didn’t make the sequel - the sequel was allegedly set it outer space.


Well if they were to make a sequel, which Im glad they didn't, it probably would've been based on the book "The Great Glass Elevator" part of which does take place in space, and was written as a sequel. As phenomenal of a writer as Roald Dahl was, in my opinion he bombed with the sequel.


----------



## JR 137 (Sep 27, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> Well if they were to make a sequel, which Im glad they didn't, it probably would've been based on the book "The Great Glass Elevator" part of which does take place in space, and was written as a sequel. As phenomenal of a writer as Roald Dahl was, in my opinion he bombed with the sequel.


That’s it.

He apparently didn’t like the original film adaptation either. I think he was allegedly on set everyday giving everyone a hard time about ruining his story, then either gave up or got banned from the set. I guess the Johnny Depp version of the movie was more accurate to the character than Gene Wilder’s. I didn’t see the remake, so I don’t know how different it truly is.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 27, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> That’s it.
> 
> He apparently didn’t like the original film adaptation either. I think he was allegedly on set everyday giving everyone a hard time about ruining his story, then either gave up or got banned from the set. I guess the Johnny Depp version of the movie was more accurate to the character than Gene Wilder’s. I didn’t see the remake, so I don’t know how different it truly is.




Roald Dahl was a nasty woman beating racist, his books may be loved by children but the people in his life hated him. When Roald Dahl’s Editor Decided He Was Too Much of a Prick To Publish


----------



## Tames D (Sep 27, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> Well I am done talking about the characters being real vs pretend. We can move on.


Well I'm going to pretend you never said it and move on


----------



## PhotonGuy (Sep 27, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> That’s it.
> 
> He apparently didn’t like the original film adaptation either. I think he was allegedly on set everyday giving everyone a hard time about ruining his story, then either gave up or got banned from the set. I guess the Johnny Depp version of the movie was more accurate to the character than Gene Wilder’s. I didn’t see the remake, so I don’t know how different it truly is.


No, in my opinion the Johnny Depp version was worse. For one thing the Johnny Depp version was even less character accurate than the first movie. 
Anyway, in the first movie Charlie and his grandfather Joe steal a fizzy lifting drink, in the book they don't steal the drink so that might be one of the reasons why Dahl hated the movie so much.


----------



## JR 137 (Sep 27, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> No, in my opinion the Johnny Depp version was worse. For one thing the Johnny Depp version was even less character accurate than the first movie.
> Anyway, in the first movie Charlie and his grandfather Joe steal a fizzy lifting drink, in the book they don't steal the drink so that might be one of the reasons why Dahl hated the movie so much.


I really have no interest in the book, the original movie or the new one beyond my 5 and 7 year old daughters watching the original. I read the book in 4th grade, and I’m 42 now. I’ll take your word for it.


----------



## JR 137 (Sep 27, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> Roald Dahl was a nasty woman beating racist, his books may be loved by children but the people in his life hated him. When Roald Dahl’s Editor Decided He Was Too Much of a Prick To Publish


Interesting tidbit of information. I didn’t read your link, but I’ll take your word for it. I don’t know much about Dahl beyond Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory. Or was the book Charlie & the Chocolate Factory? I get them confused. I don’t care much either way. Not motivated enough to google it either.


----------



## Kababayan (Sep 28, 2018)

Let's get back to some real martial art talk: Johnny Depp or Gene Wilder...who wins in a fight?  I think Johnny Depp would win because he did all of the sword fighting training for Pirates of the Caribbean.  But, I was really impressed when Gene Wilder did that forward roll in the movie when he walked out of the chocolate factory.  Ninjutsu training? 

*Please don't let the fact that Wilder has passed influence your decision one way or the other

(*edit: Foresee people choosing Depp just because he is still alive.)


----------



## PhotonGuy (Oct 7, 2018)

Kababayan said:


> Let's get back to some real martial art talk: Johnny Depp or Gene Wilder...who wins in a fight?  I think Johnny Depp would win because he did all of the sword fighting training for Pirates of the Caribbean.  But, I was really impressed when Gene Wilder did that forward roll in the movie when he walked out of the chocolate factory.  Ninjutsu training?
> 
> *Please don't let the fact that Wilder has passed influence your decision one way or the other
> 
> (*edit: Foresee people choosing Depp just because he is still alive.)


Johnny Depp would win. As you said, Depp did all that sword training and other fight training for all his fight scenes as Jack Sparrow. Gene Wilder did that one somersault, big deal, everybody learns that in elementary school gym class.


----------

